
Running GoogLeNet on Raspberry Pi Zero at a Practical Rate - takuto
https://twitter.com/9_ties/status/858300756092375040
======
takuto
On raspberry pi 3
[https://twitter.com/9_ties/status/858291781133148160](https://twitter.com/9_ties/status/858291781133148160)

